# Lumber prices



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

I am a green thumb starting out and different types of wood really catch my eye. My dilemma is that I don't know on the scale where prices are (most to least expensive). I have phoned 3 different places and they only tell me what they have and not where it would work on the scale.  

Red Oak
Birch
Walnut
Cherry
Poplar
Ash
Mahogany
Maple
Knotty Pine
Spruce
Fir

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ADD MORE WOOD SPECIES!  

Thank you very much to anyone that can put these in a scaling order for me!

Allison


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Knotty Pine
White Pine ,many grades
Spruce
Fir
Poplar
Red Oak
White Oak
Birch
Mahogany
Ash
Walnut , many kinds on this one
Maple , many kinds on this one
Cherry , many kinds on this one

Almost all hard woods are not cheap now days 
That's why most use man made lumber,plywood for just one of them.
But it's not cheap any more, you can break the bank or max out the card in a heart beat.
Here's a tip LOL, if you don't mind going dumpster diving ,you can get some great wood they put in as scrap...we have new housing going up by us and I have got some great scraps  they don't take the time to reglue most of the stock they put in like you and I can.
And once they cut up a 4' x 8' plywood it's scrap to them, but you and I know that's ok because that's what we are going to do anyway,make it smaller LOL.
And some great hardwoods also. 

Bj


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Allison: The list some what depends on where you are in the country,because of local availability, and trucking costs. I am in the NJ area and the list from most costly
to least costly is something like this.
Teak
Walnut
Mahogany
cherry
ash
red oak
maple 
birch
Kotty pine
spruce
fir
The last three are considered soft woods, but if you bought clear pine, or spruce or fir the price would go up quite a bit. Knotty pine is called number 2 common, which means it has knots but they arenot falling out of the lumber. Hope this helps you out. Woodnut65


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Yes, what Woodnut said; prices seem to vary in different parts of the country. I'm also on the east coast and I typically pay:

cherry $6.75 per board foot
walnut $6.00 to $6.50 per board foot

I also like maple. Sometimes I get it at Home Depot or Lowe's, sometimes at a sawmill depending on the project. Prices have been all over the map for maple.

For smaller projects like boxes I've also had good experiences ordering wood from eBay. Shipping can be a bummer but when I need thin pieces that are already milled it's often worth it for me.
I've had very good experiences with this seller and this seller among others. eBay is also good for browsing wood prices in general.

As Bj mentioned plywood is good too. I use Baltic Birch ply for better projects and Home Depot plywood for shop jigs.
Baltic Birch comes in 5x5' sheets and for 3/4" costs about $40 to $50 for "good one side". It's usually only available at lumber yards.

So... after spending all the money on wooodworking tools there's still no end to the madness 

Michael


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Allison, our usually alert members seem to have missed the fact that you are in Norway. To get a good idea of what we have to pay visit www.woodcraft.com 
Prices in your area will be very different. I suggest you study the wood's description on the Woodcraft site. Which ever of the woods you like and pay the best price for is the way to go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike
"the fact that you are in Norway" ??

Location:
Oakville, Manitoba, Canada

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

aniceone2hold said:


> Allison, our usually alert members seem to have missed the fact that you are in Norway.


whoops!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oops indeed! Sorry about that guys, but after all, Manitoba is a lot like Norway... (kidding) I am somewhat distracted... I picked up a marriage license yesterday. My single life will be over soon and I will be back to normal.


----------

